# Gracie Face



## sarallyn (Aug 12, 2008)

my pooby.


----------



## Laika (Aug 13, 2008)

Her eyes could melt anyones heart


----------



## RainNotebook (Aug 13, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby!!!!  I love pit bulls!!


----------



## Mullen (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice photo and message.

It makes me mad when people associate all pit bulls with the ones that've been made mean by their owners.


----------



## F1addict (Aug 13, 2008)

cute dog
we think are dogs part pit bull. But we're not 100% sure. Most people do agree that he looks like a pit bull though


----------



## Chiller (Aug 14, 2008)

Love the eyes...


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks, all. 



F1addict said:


> we think are dogs part pit bull. But we're not 100% sure. Most people do agree that he looks like a pit bull though



you should post up a picture! i'm pretty much an expert at breed identification ...


----------



## F1addict (Aug 15, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> thanks, all.
> 
> 
> 
> you should post up a picture! i'm pretty much an expert at breed identification ...


we got him a couple months ago from a family whos son was starting to show signs of allergies and they thought the dog was the reason. They got him from the humane society when he was only a few months old. He's a year and a half old now.
We think he's a Pit Bull, German Shepard mix and possiblely a few other things.
*try and ignore the creepy green eye








he's such a cuttie, although he thinks he's a 60lb lap dog


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 15, 2008)

He's gorgeous!

Believe it or not, I do believe this dog looks all American Pit Bull Terrier. If he had German Shepherd, he would have a longer coat, a longer/more slender muzzle, and very different ears (either folded or pointed). He would also be bigger -- APBTs are 40-60 pounds while GSDs are considerably larger.
He has a beautiful coat -- regarding coloring, looks either to be dark fawn with black ticking/mask or red with black ticking/mask.
http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5
Either way, he's beautiful! Post more pictures when you can!


----------



## F1addict (Aug 15, 2008)

huh

I didn't know there were pit bulls in that color. 
thanks for the information.
I posted a few more pictures in the super dogs thread but I'll post them again here anyways

here's Ace with his buddy Jake




one of these days I'll go into photoshop and lighten that one up


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 15, 2008)

wow, he is absolutely gorgeous.
yes, there are APBTs with that color -- it's not as common as, say, red, blue,  or black and white, but it's definitely an APBT color. in fact, masked APBTs have to be my favorite pattern in the APBT (sorry, Gracie!).
in the first picture, it seems he has a thicker tail, but the other pictures make it look like he has a normal APBT tail. maybe it was just motion blur? I don't know... if his tail looks like the first picture, I would say he's mixed. otherwise, he looks to be 100% gorgeous APBT.

seriously, he's really beautiful... those two last pictures are awesome.

if you'd like more opinions, you could join pitbullforum.com
it's a great resource for pit bull people.


----------



## F1addict (Aug 15, 2008)

Its hard to tell about the tail. I just went and looked at other pictures you posted of gracie in the super dogs thread and I think his tail is the same as gracie's but its hard to tell when I'm trying to compare it to what I see in a small picture on a computer monitor.

I think his tail does look thicker in the first picture because of the motion blur (stupid p&s) but I'd have to see another pit bull in real life next to him to judge.
And Ace thanks you for your wonderful compliments of him.
Gracie is a beautiful dog also! how old is she?


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 15, 2008)

Gracie is a little over two now (she just stopped "filling out").
how old is Ace?


----------

